
The Fake Backlash to Fake Meat - ericdanielski
https://onezero.medium.com/the-fake-backlash-to-fake-meat-f53098bfb71b
======
jiofih
This article is so full of itself. Classism? Come on. Processed means many of
the ingredients have been chemically extracted, the ‘heme’ made by GMO yeast,
none of the ingredients make it to the other side even remotely looking like
they started. This is very different from “stuffing plants through a machine”,
which would be absolutely fine.

I’ll take a mediocre-tasting lentil or black bean burger over this plant-based
goo any day of the week.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
> I’ll take a mediocre-tasting lentil or black bean burger over this plant-
> based goo any day of the week.

Agreed, but, there are plenty of better-tasting vegetarian options (better
than fake meat anyway).

------
spicymaki
Chipotle already has a processed vegan product: Sofritas. By definition
converting soy into tofu by coagulating and separating curds (protein
extraction) and forming blocks means it is a processed food. Is tofu a bad
thing?

If you use a little imagination, beef is a live processed food. You input
vegetables and it gets converted into protein and fat. It is then extracted
(slaughter and butchering) and can be further processed by grounding,
dehydrating, etc.

------
xvx
Chipotle giving health advice is a nice wrap to 2019. The company with
continuous food poisoning outbreaks. The company where even the bowls are
laden with cancer-causing chemicals. Pass.

------
gatlinnewhouse
Isn't the more prescient issue the use of lab grade plasma (or whatever is
used in petri dishes and stuff) which comes from sheep blood? Wouldn't that be
the location of any actual vegan/vegetarian backlash to fake meat?

Or does fake meat not use this material in its production? Maybe it is only
used in researching fake meat?

~~~
teh_klev
I would guess they're only used to research fake meat. As in, to understand
the chemicals and nutrients that make up actual meat and give meats their
properties. An example I suppose would be to understand the chemicals and
reactions involved when cooking meats e.g. how meat browns when cooked[0] and
then synthesise these chemicals from plant matter[1].

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction)

[1]: [https://faq.impossiblefoods.com/hc/en-
us/articles/3600189374...](https://faq.impossiblefoods.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360018937494-What-are-the-ingredients-)

------
ptah
Does anti-GMO laws in EU countries prohibit Impossible Burger but not Beyond
Meat

------
dr_dshiv
Great article that nails the issue about classism in food.

